# DA,SA,DA/SA,DAO,DAK whats the difference?



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

ok so this might be a stupid question but i am new to hand guns and only am familiar with shotgun trigger operations. so what is the difference between all of these different trigger operations? and what would be better for a new shooter that is looking to just target shoot and possibly get a CCW after a bit of practice? i have been looking at the springfield XDM in 9MM? is there another brand that has a better trigger for biginners around the same price range and as good of quality as the XDM?

Thank you in advance

Austin


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's all the info you need on that subject.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21926


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas .

I think you'll like it here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

As to which one to get - that's a matter of preference. 

I had the Sig DAK and did not like it - converted my P229 to DA/SA which I like alot. Also I like the Glock action or the GA as I refer to it. Not too keen on the DAO's either. Just me!


----------



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dak (dual action kellerman) is garbage.. 8 lb pull and no short reset


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Live45 said:


> Dak (dual action kellerman) is garbage.. 8 lb pull and no short reset


Considering how long ago the last post was on this topic, I would be surprised if the OP is still around this forum anymore. I do have to agree with your opinion on the DAK though.


----------

